# big plecos



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i went to my lfs and seen a monster size pleco







this thing was about 16 '' long and fat he had the biggest set of lips and when he was cleaning the glass he wiggled back and forth it looked so cool







he was in the 500gal tank they have for oversized fish they take back

anyways my question is who is the biggest common pleco owner on this board. mine is about close to 12''long. i can't post a good pic yet but will soon.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i had a 11 inches common pleco but traded him yesterday..







he was causing a mess in the tank.too much sh*t..


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

There is a 9'' Royal Pleco at the LFS... I want it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

unxchange said:


> There is a 9'' Royal Pleco at the LFS... I want it.


 just wondering wants the going price for that size?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Not sure.. I usually get discounts at this certain store.. he said $80... I can walk out of there for $70 i bet.


----------



## zsizsi (Jan 18, 2003)

14" commen for 15.00 at my lfs


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I only have a 6" Pleco and he's a pain in the ass. Would not want a 16" one!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 4" commen pleco


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Mine is 13-15" Common.

-Kevin-


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I have a 9" common pleco.

Mark


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 4,5" common and a 6" sailfin pleco...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have a 11-12'' pleco so not the biggest on here but my lfs has some really large ones i couldnt even guess the size very thick also


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think large plecos are the ugliest fish out there!







7 incher was my biggest.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

6" but i think they are more mess then they are worth i have no alge in my tank and all he does is try to eat the p's food and sh*t all damn day. i mean all day. i took him out and put him in a tank with some alge no point messing up my nice tank.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i agree that they are making just ass much mess if not more than they are cleaning but i just think they look so historical i have a 11'' sailfin pleco and i can feed him with my hands. when i give him a tubifix worm he floats arround like he is in space it looks freaky. here is a crappy pic sorry for bad shot.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Biggest one I've seen was at the Aquarium Museum. Had to be a 17+ incher.

Biggest I had was 2-3 inch and would not want any bigger. They sh*t like mad and leave strings of it all over the tank. NASTY!! Imagine if you had that 17+ incher. You'd have firehose sized sh*t in your tank. Good luck cleaning that.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't really have trouble with my pleco's crapping all over my tank: sure, they do poop, but not nearly as much as you people say...









Maybe it's because I learned them to use the facilities









And I think they really look cool: I admit, they're goddamn ugly, but like Nike said, they look very prehistoric, and it looks really cool when they actually swim around (instead of scowering across the gravel): almost like a shark.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

i cast-netted one in south florida at a boat ramp, he was a solid 2 foot. he actually smelled bad he had so much algae and crap growing on him. part of the smell was that the water smelled bad from all the the gas and oil in the water. in some pits near the everglades you can actually see a bunch of caves where plecos are reproducing. note these are strictly common plecos nothing fancy.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> And I think they really look cool: I admit, they're goddamn ugly, but like Nike said, they look very prehistoric, and it looks really cool when they actually swim around (instead of scowering across the gravel): almost like a shark.


 Yeah.. the 17" one I seen at the aquarium museum looked like an alien. It was pretty dope how it got up and glided when it swam around.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

1) How long do plecos live?

2) how long does it take for a pleco to reach that size (10-16")?

3) is it possible for a pleco to reach that size (10-16") in the home aquarium, like over 10 yrs or whatever?

I have had them for a while now and they grow kinda slow and dont do much but hang on the glass, so i never paid them much attention.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ezlife said:


> 1) How long do plecos live?
> 
> 2) how long does it take for a pleco to reach that size (10-16")?
> 
> ...


Check out *www.planetcatfish.com* and *www.scotcat.com*!

All you ever need for catfish info









My pleco's are madly active: they're racing through their tank all day for whatever reason: I really like those two dumbasses, they're weird







The smaller one has grown an inch perhaps in a year, the bigger ones has gained more than 2,5" in one year...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Don´t have a pleco now!

I´m gonna buy a 11" soon!


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a 7.5" sailfin pleco. he's awesome. I love him.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have one in with my rbp's that is 10"


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

have a 8in royal pleco that is just awsome lookin


----------

